# Is Directv Everywhere a reality or fantasy?



## HDSC (Jan 9, 2012)

Is Directv really going to have a directv everywhere like Time Warner and Dish? I have done the Max and HBO - Go programs, but I am actually more interested in sports programming. And our local news channels when traveling. I am hoping to get them off my Android Galaxy tablet and Android phone. Wife has Apple products but would switch if needed.

I am seriously thinking of just getting a slingbox Pro (Hope it works as advertised) if this is not going to happen sometime this year.

Any ideas, recommendations, thoughts? I am just ready to move forward instead of waiting for something that might not even come for years.


----------



## willmw (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't have any firsthand information, unfortunately, but was recently told by someone here who I think is 'in the know' that it was coming very soon.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Your patience will be rewarded soon.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I have hope that at some point Android tablets will see some love.

I'm not in the know, I'm just saying.


----------



## HDSC (Jan 9, 2012)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Your patience will be rewarded soon.


I am gonna go with your thoughts. Your resume is worthy of respect. Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd love to be rewarded. I even have lots of love to give to be rewarded. I love to be loved and to love ...


----------



## HDSC (Jan 9, 2012)

Drew2k said:


> I'd love to be rewarded. I even have lots of love to give to be rewarded. I love to be loved and to love ...


Well your new love is arriving on March 16th! But you gonna need to do the Humpty Dump with your Droid if you want one LOVE!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok today is March 16 Im waiting


----------



## willmw (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm guessing by March 16 that HDSC was referring to the new ipad.


----------



## deardeva (Sep 16, 2011)

Ipad first...


----------



## HDSC (Jan 9, 2012)

willmw said:


> I'm guessing by March 16 that HDSC was referring to the new ipad.


You are correct sir!


----------



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

I have two out on the truck for delivery!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Your patience will be rewarded soon.


That S 4-letter word does carry some weight around here. Cool.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Your patience will be *rewarded* soon.





dualsub2006 said:


> I have hope that at some point *Android tablets* will *see some love*.
> 
> I'm not in the know, I'm just saying.





Drew2k said:


> I'd *love *to be *rewarded*. I even have lots of love to give to be rewarded. I love to be loved and to love ...





HDSC said:


> Well your new love is arriving on March 16th! But you gonna need to do the Humpty Dump with your Droid if you want one LOVE!


I think my post about looking for love and rewards was misunderstood ... I was looking for that love in the DIRECTV-to-Android streaming arena. Saying "it's coming [to me] on March 16" has no meaning.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> Your patience will be rewarded soon.


I hope we are talking about Sling type of service. I know we can go grab a Sling box, but still waiting to see if Directv would integrate such service soon.

With the new Dish Hopper thing, they are catching up on the whole home viewing technology. I don't think Nomad is good enough to answer the Dish TV everywhere push.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"jacmyoung" said:


> I hope we are talking about Sling type of service.


we're not talking about Sling type features in the next version of the iPad app.

And judging from my brother's Dish setup with a Sling adapter, Dish is nowhere near catching up on whole home DVR. Nor Everywhere TV for that matter.

I'm no Dish expert, but he is. He'd rather have my whole home and iPad app D* service than the cobbled together Dish solution.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

dualsub2006 said:


> we're not talking about Sling type features in the next version of the iPad app.
> 
> And judging from my brother's Dish setup with a Sling adapter, Dish is nowhere near catching up on whole home DVR. Nor Everywhere TV for that matter.
> 
> I'm no Dish expert, but he is. He'd rather have my whole home and iPad app D* service than the cobbled together Dish solution.


The Hopper was just released two days ago, I don't think your brother has it yet. Although one Hopper is still no match to my 4 HDDVRs networked together, but still a step in the right direction.

What I have been waiting for is the ability to operate my HDDVRs on the road using iPad or a smartphone. Will the next iPad app provide such capability?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Just hope you Android tablet is not rooted or you iPad is not JB. Because you will be disappointed. Or at leads until the FIX comes in!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

jacmyoung said:


> What I have been waiting for is the ability to operate my HDDVRs on the road using iPad or a smartphone. Will the next iPad app provide such capability?


I presume you mean more than just set up a recording from afar, which we can do now. What functions are you looking for?


----------



## HDSC (Jan 9, 2012)

Drew2k said:


> I think my post about looking for love and rewards was misunderstood ... I was looking for that love in the DIRECTV-to-Android streaming arena. Saying "it's coming [to me] on March 16" has no meaning.


Drew: You have over 12000 post.
HDSC: I have 23 post.

I would think that might clue you in I do not write regularly on these boards. In fact most of my communications here have been strictly asking questions. 

I was not trying to give you meaning or love - PERIOD:nono2: But if you wish me to give you some advice - Here it is: Pick up a cheap IPAD that was traded in for the latest and greatest new IPAD!  Then when you and I both get LOVE for our android products, we will already be ahead of the game.:hurah:

But right now ----- We are -------------------------------------------

Looking for love in all the wrong places:eek2:


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

"Laxguy" said:


> I presume you mean more than just set up a recording from afar, which we can do now. What functions are you looking for?


Sling functions?

Directv everywhere is the subject of this thread, I figured it was more than scheduling a recording on the road. Nomad has its place, just not something that solves our issues.


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Update your iPad app...it just came out.


----------



## nelsonrl (Aug 16, 2007)

OK - sitting in an airport watching a movie from Starz. It does work!

Don't do what I did the first time - it did not find my receivers - which I did not expect, but on the bottom of the app screen, you will see a "watch on ipad" selection. Push that then select from "Live TV", "Movies", "TV Shows" or "Networks"

Not every network or movie channel is there, but enough to keep me happy, between this and Nomad, I think I can take care of my down time while traveling. I do not expect this to work real well in hotels since the networks in most hotels are pretty bad.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

gio12 said:


> Just hope you Android tablet is not rooted or you iPad is not JB. Because you will be disappointed. Or at leads until the FIX comes in!


If my Nook Color wasn't rooted (ICS/CyanogenMod 9) it wouldn't really be a tablet. I'll keep waiting.


----------



## PurdueGradMem (Sep 9, 2006)

Looks good. All the streaming you get with vod on your iPad. 

This may have already been covered, but I would love to be able to play recorded shows on my iPad. Any idea why this is not possible?


----------



## smithrh (Oct 3, 2007)

PurdueGradMem said:


> Looks good. All the streaming you get with vod on your iPad.
> 
> This may have already been covered, but I would love to be able to play recorded shows on my iPad. Any idea why this is not possible?


It's not only possible, I've been doing it for months - on my Vulkano.

Other people have been using Slingbox...

Not every solution needs to have a DirecTV logo on it.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

PurdueGradMem said:


> Looks good. All the streaming you get with vod on your iPad.
> 
> This may have already been covered, but I would love to be able to play recorded shows on my iPad. Any idea why this is not possible?


Go http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/nomad

It works very well.


----------



## PurdueGradMem (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks all. I would settle for only being able to do it in my home network. Just like the pc program for the iPad.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"PCampbell" said:


> Go http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/nomad
> 
> It works very well.


For the iPhone and iPad only. If you are one that has chosen something other than iOS the Vulkano is cheaper than Nomad and will stream live content in addition to stuff right off of the DVR.

I've waited for Android apps to get a Nomad, but I'll probably buy a Vulkano instead.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Apparently it's a reality for iPad users!

Any other Android tablet users here looking for dose of that reality?


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

dualsub2006 said:


> For the iPhone and iPad only. If you are one that has chosen something other than iOS the Vulkano is cheaper than Nomad and will stream live content in addition to stuff right off of the DVR.
> 
> I've waited for Android apps to get a Nomad, but I'll probably buy a Vulkano instead.


 It also works a PC. Mac coming soooon.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I doubt we will ever be able to stream our recordings off our DVRs, whether inside our home or not. I think the best we are going to get is On-Demand like features and live TV. Or the ability to transcode and copy the recordings using Nomad.

Once all of the channels have come on board and the On-Demand libraries get built up I don't think people will really care about streaming from their recordings anyway. Just as easy to stream the program from On Demand if it's available (and you have internet service where you are). If you aren't going to have internet service where you're going that's what Nomad is for.


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't agree that simply building up the VOD library will make me not want to stream recorded content to my iPad in the same way I can to my laptop now. I want the iPad to stream DVR content so that the iPad could essentially operate as a location-independent TV screen. For example, I would love to be able to hit the record button while watching a show (regardless of what channel or network it's on) and be able to resume on the iPad while moving around the house. The nomad just doesn't cut it for that purpose.

With the streaming they have now and VOD content it's completely dependent on separate agreements / contracts to allow DirecTV to stream it. With the ability to watch DVR programming, I would be able to watch any station.

I would be fine if it required it to be on the same network as the DVR. I'm not looking for a true Slingbox-type stream, just a wireless solution in/around my house.

Yes, I know I can do this on my laptop now, but it's SO much more convenient to carry around an iPad than a laptop.

I'm not holding my breath, but it sure would be nice.

P.S. First post. Thanks for all of the great info on here.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

ummm you can watch yiour playlist on ipad


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

wahooq said:


> ummm you can watch yiour playlist on ipad


I can see the playlist, but I can't see the content of the shows themselves. Or am I missing something?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

right misread it...sorry


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

"zmancartfan" said:


> I don't agree that simply building up the VOD library will make me not want to stream recorded content to my iPad in the same way I can to my laptop now. I want the iPad to stream DVR content so that the iPad could essentially operate as a location-independent TV screen. For example, I would love to be able to hit the record button while watching a show (regardless of what channel or network it's on) and be able to resume on the iPad while moving around the house. The nomad just doesn't cut it for that purpose.
> 
> With the streaming they have now and VOD content it's completely dependent on separate agreements / contracts to allow DirecTV to stream it. With the ability to watch DVR programming, I would be able to watch any station.
> 
> ...


If Sling function at home is what you want, then why not also have it on the road? I don't see contractual issues between the two.


----------

